# Pied Black Tans



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

At least, I hope.

This is my first planned litter with the (remaining) doe that I got from jadeguppy.

She was paired with my black tan male, Jaeger.

These are the babies!

First, by color/pattern:

Pieds - 









Black tans - 









PEW/Fawn: - 









And by gender, assuming I am right.

Males -









Females -


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing these when they've finished furring up! I love pied tans!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm crossing my fingers that they -will- be pied tans. I've not had much luck with them. I either get one or the other, most of the time. But, here is to hoping that a new doe will give new results.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see them with their fur. It looks like you got an even number and type distribution between males and females.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh the pied male is amazing <3


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good luck with the pied tans


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Updated picture.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

nice piebalds


----------

